# BC Seed Company, "THC 54.3%"...???!!!



## stonedwoodsman (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I've been Posting this here & there in this Forum, and thought that I'd include it here, in The Coffee Table section.

Ever hear of *BC Seeds*?

I just came upon six of their strains with THC numbers of between 33% - *54.3 % THC*.  

Here's the six:

Pit Bull/Pashmina 33 - 36% THC
Euphoria Unlimited 36% THC
Oracle Bud 45% THC
Infinity Bliss Bud 49% THC
Infinity Bud 53.5% THC
and...
*'ANNIHILATION BUD'* *54.3% THC :holysheep: *

'Checked out their prices.....how's *$7,000*- for 10 seeds grab you)?

The highest THC figures that I have EVER seen were between 23 - 26% THC.

What figures have YOU seen?

What is your impression of those six listed above???

My little Mind sure in Blown here, with this one, kids & squids....

WHEW!!!  


StonedWoodsman.....with my keyboard just *oozing* THC, from those astronomical numbers! :icon_smile:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 17, 2013)

If its the BC seed co I know stay away...sounds like some (cough) ** (Cough)


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 17, 2013)

lol ok

25%  thc wtv x2 hits =50%
59% who knows iif real 1 hit ???

i would love to breed afk to sex plants ;P


----------



## BostonGardenahh (Aug 18, 2013)

i would say bull ****.. the most i have seen was about 25%.. funny though i say a special with Dr. Gupta where there was a seizure of some brick weed and they were try'n to tell ppl that it had 34% THC to scare ppl about the amount of THC in marijuana today.. there was no way that bud had over 13% and that is being very generous... i only buy breeders who post actual potential yield/potency. if their claims even seem a little off i stay away from them


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 18, 2013)

In another thread regarding this, deadkndy posted this from their website:

_"Even though our website tells *fictional* stories and thc levels, they are for entertainments purposes only and should not be considered fact or promote the use of any product for anything in conflict with the law."_

I don't believe that they intend for you to believe that these claims are real (notice the use of the word 'fictional' in the above quote).  I noticed they also are showing a "Forever Bud".  A plant that buds forever like an perennial plant and produces 20 lbs.  I do not believe they intend that these tales be taken as truth.  But, like I said before I don't understand the point or humor in making up things like this, even if they do tell you it is fiction.


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 18, 2013)

P.T. Barnum didn't die, just relocated to Canada.

Wet


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2013)

THG said:
			
		

> a "Forever Bud". A plant that buds forever like an perennial plant and produces 20 lbs.


:holysheep: :batman:


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Aug 18, 2013)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> P.T. Barnum didn't die, just relocated to Canada.
> 
> Wet


 
PT Barnum was from Bethel & then Bridgeport Connecticut!

In Bridgeport, CT. in Seaside Park, right on beautiful Long Island Sound, there is a big statue of him, sitting in his over stuffed easy chair, looking out into the water.
  He created that beautiful beach-laden Park, Beardsley Park & Zoo, and started Bridgeport Hospital. 

  There is a museum in Bridgeport, which houses LOTS of his memorabilia, a real Egyptian Mummy, and lots of cool stuff from when he was "The Greatest Showman On Earth"!

Check out his info on Wikipedia....very interesting.

He's also the man who coined the phrase, that DEFINITELY applies to The BC Seed (Co.) and their ridiculous claims of 54.3 % THC Annihilation Bud.

..."THERE'S A NEW FOOL BORN EVERYDAY"...

"BALDERDASH", IS WHAT HE'D SAY ABOUT THAT BC SEED PLACE.

Ahh, but it sure IS an interesting Concept, huh? . . . 54% THC!

Have a Good Sunday night fellow Stoniphites  :hubba: 


StonedWoodsman  :icon_smile:


----------

